# 93 Eurovan headlight upgrade progress: from 9004 to H4



## bsut (Dec 27, 2002)

This morning I took the first step in upgrading our 93 Eurovan's headlights.
The stock US Eurovan setup uses DOT lamps with 9004 bulbs. Someone had installed CEC (Korean) HB1 9004 100/80W bulbs on the stock wiring. When I clipped the 14ga wires off the back of the 9004-style connectors, I noticed signs that they had gotten too hot. The wire insulation and the plastic connector were darkened. Nothing was melted and no conductor was showing, but it was unmistakably damaged. The ground feed looked particularly bad, since the low filaments stay on with the high filaments, so the ground had been carrying 180W.
I purchased Depo E-code lamps from Steve Lashley at http://eurocampers.com and Osram H4 "60/55W Super High Efficiency Plus 50" bulbs from Daniel Stern at http://lighting.mbz.org I also purchased a relay kit from Stern, which I'll install with beefy 12ga wires when I have a bit more time. The relay kit came with a pair of 3-conductor H4 adapters, which connect without crimping or soldering. (See http://lighting.mbz.org/tech/relays/relays.html for the theory and schemes of relay installation, and and see my write-up at http://bimmer.roadfly.org/bmw/...6520  for a description of my complete lamps + bulbs + wires + relays installation on another vehicle.)
The process on the Eurovan was simple:
- Lift the hood
- Remove the air filter (passenger side)
- Remove the battery area shroud (driver side)
- Unplug the wiring from the bulbs
- Unbolt (4x10mm) and lift the radiator/fans onto the bumper
- Unbolt (2x8mm ea) the trim pieces beneath the headlights
- Use a coathanger hook to pull the outboard sides of the trim pieces
- Unbolt (4x8mm ea) headlight brackets
- Unplug the turn signals
- Remove turn signal lamps from headlight brackets
- Clip wires close to stock 9004 connectors
- Strip 1/4" of stock wires
- Insert wires into H4 adapters
- Install turn signal lamps on new headlight brackets
- Remove rubber covers from new lamps
- Poke out the three slots for the bulbs' connectors
- Mount H4 bulb in new lamps
- Install rubber cover on back of new lamps, with connectors poking through
- Connect turn signals
- Bolt new headlight brackets into place
- Connect headlights
- Verify all lights' correct operation
- Replace trim pieces
- Replace radiator/fan assy
- Replace battery shroud
- Replace air filter
- Lower hood
- Aim lamps (http://lighting.mbz.org/tech/aim/aim.html)
Both the 9004 and the H4 adapters use the same designations for the three wires:
56a is the high beam feed, with a white/black wire.
56b is the low beam feed, with a yellow/black wire.
31 is ground, with a brown wire.
My next step will be to install a pair of relays, actuated by the stock headlights' power feeds. The relays will control power carried on short 12ga wires run directly (fused) from the battery to the headlights. I'll also provide a short 12ga ground path for each side.
I haven't aimed these lamps yet, and I haven't tried them at night yet. But I've been very dissatisfied with the stock lights, and delighted with the results of my previous upgrade project. Looking forward to nightfall!


----------

